
Build Node.JS on ARMv5 DockStar, ARMv6 RaspberryPI - nodejs-news
http://www.nodejs-news.com/nodejs-tech/nodejs-armv5-armv6-howto
======
WarheadsSE
The problem with building node is not node itself, but V8. For that purpose,
Arch Linux | ARM separated the V8 from the nodejs package. See
[https://github.com/archlinuxarm/PKGBUILDs/blob/master/commun...](https://github.com/archlinuxarm/PKGBUILDs/blob/master/community/v8/PKGBUILD)
for how/why to build it correct per platform.

